#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Novas cores do forum

## ruyneto

Pessoal achei legal as novas cores do forum em tons de cinza so que acho que deviam mudar a cor dos ultimos envios pq ficou mto estranho em relaçao ao forum.

falows

----------


## smvda

Achei que tudo ficou legal .... ta massa parabéns ai ao pessoal !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal to precisando de mais ideias pro site alguem tem ideia ai eu passei a madrugada pensando e nao saiu nada 
de qualquer ideia por mais que vc ache que seja idiota..

vamos fazer um brainstorm pra achar as melhores ideias  :Smile: )

Mandem ver

----------


## Bios

Eu gostei das mudanças  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Senti falta do "inicio" embaixo da foto da camiseta ..... mas é so questão de costume :-)

Pessoal ...vão dando idéias ... de coisas que podemos fazer para deixar o Under do jeito que vcs mais gostem 8)

----------


## Pedro0278

> Pessoal to precisando de mais ideias pro site alguem tem ideia ai eu passei a madrugada pensando e nao saiu nada 
> de qualquer ideia por mais que vc ache que seja idiota..
> 
> vamos fazer um brainstorm pra achar as melhores ideias )
> 
> Mandem ver


As cores e o layout estã melhorando sensivelmente...

Momento Off Topic:

Pra ter novas idéias é simples... e dá resultado... 

Compre um "lactopurga" tome meis ou menos as 10 da noite e espere na madrugada vai bater aquela vontade... da vc corre pro banheiro e começa a ler jornal...

Idéias não vão faltar.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

O que falta para a UnderLinux ser o site mais acessado de TI do brasil ????

fale algo que voce sente falta aqui no site qualquer coisa

----------


## Pedro0278

Scorpion... poderia organizar o banco dados de artigos e coloca-los por temas e não por datas.

Os artigos novos deveriam ser colocados logo de cara ao invés das noticias.

A galera deveria contribuir mais com screenshots.

O fórum já é o melhor.

Os usuários inativos deveriam sumir do banco de dados

Os visitantes Asnos deveriam ser impedidos de postar.

Se surgir mais alguma posto...

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que poderia tentar criar um wiki so com soluções onde usuarios cadastrados poderiam postar suas soluções e outros fazerem alterações ou melhorias, e assim ter algo de mais valor nao escrito apenas por uma pessoa e sim por uma comunidade.

falows

----------


## Bios

> Os artigos novos deveriam ser colocados logo de cara ao invés das noticias.
> Os usuários inativos deveriam sumir do banco de dados
> Os visitantes Asnos deveriam ser impedidos de postar.


Hum .... não acho ... as noticias são mais atualizadas que os artigos, mta gente tem o Underlinux como referencia para busca de noticias :-)

Mtos usuários dão uma sumida por um tempo e voltam depois ...deve continuar sendo mantidos ...ate pq .... seria ruim ter os posts deles apagados tb não é?

Uma grande vantagem do forum é ser aberto para todos, la no FISL recebi mtos elogios por o forum ser aberto.... tem mta gente que simplismente não tem "saco" de ficar logando ou cadastrando apenas para visitas rapidas.,...

Acho que o pessoal que participa e esta mais tempo na comunidade deveria tentar participar mais, colaborando com artigos, noticias, respondendo os varios topicos sem resposta no forum .....

E sempre dando sugestões para que a comunidade fique cada vez melhor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mbyte

olá galera do underlinux, gostaria de mais sessões tipo:

scripts - pra gente enviar e pegar, tipo fw, adionar usuários, entenderam ?
uns scripts básicos que servem muito bem de partida pra iniciantes.

uma sessão de wallpapers

uma sessão tipo divirta-se (Ningúem é ferro)

é isso ai, minha opnião ![/b]

----------


## ruyneto

wallpapers ja tem em galeria, vai la que tem um monte

falows

----------


## Jeff

Eu tb acho como muitos falaram, o Under como um dos mais visitados e melhores sites, nao so de TI, mas de LINUX...q é o que importa e interessa.

Uma sugestao como alguns ja falaram seria um local com scripts, dos mais simples aos mais complexos....nem precisa estar funcionando, ou que se enquadre direto no que precisa, mas que de alguma ideia o que o script faz, para auxiliar o adm no que ele precisa.

e outra, seria um topico sobre ambientes graficos, particularidades, etc...ja vi muitas perguntas sobre o assunto aqui.

E um simulado, dentro do site, com algumas perguntas, e que nós mesmo, além de reponder, tb criar a pergunta e deixar cadastrada...eu mesmo já envie para o Demiurgo e o Iceman um simulado com 30 perguntas que elaborei aqui na empresa q trbalho para passar para os novos contratados.

bem é isso....e vamos em frente...´que site é show..
Pinguim neles.

rs

jeff

----------


## B1SH0P

eh verdade uma area p download de scripts seria mto interessante mesmo...
naum poderiamos tb criar um canal de irc?

----------


## ruyneto

O canal de irc pelo que andei lendo ja existiu um dia, mas o pessoal so entrava resolvia duvidas e saia entao pareçe que acabou o canal, entao a proposta do pessoal era recriar mas como um lugar rpa amizade e nao pra resolver duvidas.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

cara irc nao da certo... isso eu ja tentei varias vezes.. nosso Forum é o maior do brasil sobre linux

eu gostaria que o site tambem tivesse um grande ibope
atualmente temos

-Noticias
-Artigos
-Dicas
-Forums
-Galeria ( com fotos de usuarios eventos screenshots e wallpapers)

o que falta ???

----------


## ruyneto

Achei legal as ideias dos scripts, e tb acho legal a ideia do wiki para termos um local com soluções que diversas pessoas fazem, e seria um lugar so com soluções sem perguntas. tpo concentraria muitos topicos que o pessoal tem deuvidas.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow eu ja instalei wiki uma vez e ninguem usou  :Frown: (

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pronto mais um wiki instalado vamos ver se alguem vai usar...
http://wiki.under-linux.org

----------


## nozey

opa galera,

Sem querer desmerecer ninguém, e muito menos arranjar briga ... mas eu não to achando o visual do underlinux tão legal assim como o pessoal vem falando.

O problema é que tem muita informação logo de cara, e isso acaba ficando meio estranho. Acho que a página principal deveria ser focada em algo ... por exemplo as notícias ... e nas laterais deveriam ser colocados as outras coisas. Desse jeito está meio "poluído".

Quanto ao conteúdo o underlinux está mais do que de parabéns ... é daqueles sites que faço questão de visitar várias vezes por dia. 
Pediram pra adcionar um seção de scripts, e eu acho que seria bem legal também.


EDIT: Como terminou aquele concurso de design do site que teve aqui?

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que com o wiki podiamos começar a por os scripts no wiki e ver o que da pq por ser colaborativo tem como sair mais coisa.

falows

----------

nao e por nada nao, mas nao gostei muito desse menu vermelho hehe,
apenas minha opniao.

valeu

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom o problema de Muita informacao agora acho que esta resolvido....
LIMPEI mais da metade do site...




> opa galera,
> 
> Sem querer desmerecer ninguém, e muito menos arranjar briga ... mas eu não to achando o visual do underlinux tão legal assim como o pessoal vem falando.
> 
> O problema é que tem muita informação logo de cara, e isso acaba ficando meio estranho. Acho que a página principal deveria ser focada em algo ... por exemplo as notícias ... e nas laterais deveriam ser colocados as outras coisas. Desse jeito está meio "poluído".
> 
> Quanto ao conteúdo o underlinux está mais do que de parabéns ... é daqueles sites que faço questão de visitar várias vezes por dia. 
> Pediram pra adcionar um seção de scripts, e eu acho que seria bem legal também.
> 
> ...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eh eu sou meio ruim pra escolher cores... mais to tentando.. hehehe  :Smile: 




> nao e por nada nao, mas nao gostei muito desse menu vermelho hehe,
> apenas minha opniao.
> 
> valeu

----------


## nozey

Humm ... tá bem legal agora

Outra sugestão ... porque vocês não aumentam a dimensão das janelas?

Sei que nem todos usam as mesmas resoluções, mas acho que usando percentagem daria pra aumentar as janelas, sem atralhar a visualização pras pessoas quem usam resoluções pequenas ...

EDIT: As cores tão legais ... aqueles botões de comentários e leia mais também ficaram bem legais

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu ia deixar em porcentagem porem um amigo meu me falou uma coisa e eu tenho que concordar se o TERRA UOL IDGNOW e muitos outros usam a resolucao fixa é pq deve ter algum motivo.

Ai eu parei e pensei realmente o site so vai ficar igual para todos se tiver resolucao fixa... ou seja é uma garantia que eu tenho que dar....




> Humm ... tá bem legal agora
> 
> Outra sugestão ... porque vocês não aumentam a dimensão das janelas?
> 
> Sei que nem todos usam as mesmas resoluções, mas acho que usando percentagem daria pra aumentar as janelas, sem atralhar a visualização pras pessoas quem usam resoluções pequenas ...
> 
> EDIT: As cores tão legais ... aqueles botões de comentários e leia mais também ficaram bem legais

----------


## WhiteTiger

Não gostei do menu em vermelho e ele está estranho no firefox.

----------


## nozey

Scorpion ... relamente ... não tinha visto por esse lado.

Quanto ao menu vermelho ele está estranho mesmo ... é como se uma parte dele(muito pequena) estivesse embaixo da parte direita do site. Mas só quando se está em uma janela do fórum, e não no index.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

isso e pq o forum e maior que ele hehehehe mais vou pensar em algo.... mais ai no geral o que vcs acharam da pagina inicial no estilo mais leve ???

----------


## Pedro0278

> Eu ia deixar em porcentagem porem um amigo meu me falou uma coisa e eu tenho que concordar se o TERRA UOL IDGNOW e muitos outros usam a resolucao fixa é pq deve ter algum motivo.


Porque no Brasil 65% dos monitores ainda são de 14" e mesmo os atuais de 15" a galera continua ausar 800x600 (inclusive eu.)

Os sites grandes nao querem perder essa fatia do mercado.... (nem a Under também)

----------


## Pedro0278

> isso e pq o forum e maior que ele hehehehe mais vou pensar em algo.... mais ai no geral o que vcs acharam da pagina inicial no estilo mais leve ???


A página já é muito leve... pra ficar mais leve tem que tirar as imagens e ai fica feio... tá otima.

Tava dando um saque ontem com o IE6 e tem coisas que nele ficam desproporcionais como aquele banner em cima na parte azul. mas ja no Konqueror fica tudo nos trinques.

Tô começando a achar o Konqueror melhor que o IE. kkkk (e não é?)

----------


## nozey

Té legal sim o site Scorpion  :Wink: 

Sobre o konqueror ... nem sei se ele é tão bom assim ... n o uso ... mas que o firefox dá pau no ie ... isso dá  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro0278

Instala os plugins certos no Konqueror que vc vai ver... ele da pau no Firefox em algumas ocasiões... Alem do mais ele é baseado no Mozilla...
o site da vivo por exemplo da pau no Firefox... ja no Konqueror abre bem...

Além de ser muito mais leve.

É tudo questao de configuração.

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que podia por o link do wink la em cima, alem de por uma noticia pra avisar o pessoal.

falows

----------


## Pedro0278

putz... os botões vermelhos estão escapando da órbita com o Firefox scorpion.

----------


## ruyneto

Concordo que os botoes vermelhor nao ficaram bem alinhados.

falows

----------


## irado

dois tipos de usuários deveriam ser removidos/espancados/impedidos de postar:

a) em primeiro lugar, o usuário NÍTIDAMENTE vagabundo, que a gente vê que nem começou a pesquisar, não se interessa em ler/procurar artigos aqui ou eu outro site qualquer e ENCHE O SACO com perguntinhas idiotas. Dou exemplo numa criatura aí que, poucos dias atrás pediu um modo de fazer redirecionamento de portas no FreeBSD e eu indiquei o redir (que está no ports). O idio.. err... imbe.. err.. vaga.. err.. colega, ao invés de ir no ports e LER o readme (que é simplérrimo) voltou com nova pergunta: "ah, e como é que eu uso êle?". Minha vontade é mandar enfiar, mas enfim.. só chamei o cara de vagabundo mesmo e pedi pra ler o tal readme.

Posteriormente, descobri (por várias perguntas espalhadas no forum) que o gajo queria aprender ipfw por osmose, talvez dormindo sôbre uma folha contendo essa palavra aí, e queria aprender o FreeBSD só olhando pra êle, pq ficou put*****mo quando eu o mandei RTFM e disse que, sem um bocado de leitura, êle não ia aprender nada.

Outro modo de perceber êsses vagabundos é quando começam:" acabei de chegar, titio me colocou aqui, não entendo nada de coisa alguma, e preciso de uma "receita de bolo" pra fazer.. [nome aqui]". Êsses deveriam receber o enderêço da padaria mais próxima, porque eu não sou confeiteiro, não sei fritar sequer um ovo, que dirá fazer bolo.

b) o burro (alguns são ignorantes, além de burros): postam alguma coisa absolutamente incompreensível, às vêzes numa linguagem que LEMBRA vagamente o português. O burro ignorante é aquêle que, além de perguntar assim, ainda dá patadas quando a gente diz: "esclareça melhor".

E, finalmente: deixar bem claro que aqui somos todos voluntários - até vcs, da underlinux, que fazem das tripas coração pra manter o site. Portanto, não temos obrigação nenhuma de saber tudo.

:twisted:

----------


## Bios

Nossa limparam a pagina inicial !!!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

Pode ter ficado mais leve para alguns .... mas achei que "falta" informação..... :cry: :cry: 

Bom... tomara que a maioria tenha curtido..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

bom se fico melhor eu nao sei.. mais que fico mais leve isso é cert ehhehehe  :Smile: 

Agora o pessoal vai usar mais o Busca ali encima para procurar alguma coisa  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que o novo visual foi legal, o que poderia ser feito pro pessoal é fazer um link onde vc clique e apareçe os ultimos 30 post do forum ou algo assim.

falows

----------


## Pedro0278

E os botões vermelhos continuam queimando o site...

Desproporcionais.

----------


## ruyneto

> E os botões vermelhos continuam queimando o site...
> 
> Desproporcionais.


Concordo,

falows

----------


## PiTsA

> Postado originalmente por Pedro0278
> 
> E os botões vermelhos continuam queimando o site...
> 
> Desproporcionais.
> 
> 
> Concordo,
> 
> falows


eles estão fora de alinhamento quando se acessa qualquer outra pagina diferente da inicial.... 

gostei das fotos dos usuarios que enviam as noticias....

gostei do site centralizado e fixo na resolução e ficou mais limpo agora.....

o botão do "Leia mais" poderia estar do lado do "Escreva um comentário" e com isso teria espaço para mais uma noticia, preenchendo melhor a parte de baixo do site.... e sobrando um espaço no lado direito em baixo do site para alguma outra coisinha...

----------


## fpmazzi

> Acho que o novo visual foi legal, o que poderia ser feito pro pessoal é fazer um link onde vc clique e apareçe os ultimos 30 post do forum ou algo assim.
> 
> falows


concordo com nosso amigo Ruyneto, que deveria ter um local com os ultimos 30 posts, ou mesmo no menu, assim creio que mais pessoas poderiam ser ajudadas ....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Arrumei isso..




> Postado originalmente por Pedro0278
> 
> E os botões vermelhos continuam queimando o site...
> 
> Desproporcionais.
> 
> 
> Concordo,
> 
> falows

----------


## nod3vic3

> Arrumei isso..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> ...


As vezes quando passa de uma pagina para outra os botões ficam fora desproporcionais. Daí você atualiza a página e fica OK (isso no Firefox). Mas já vi isso acontecer em outros lugares também.

Mas tá ficando show de bola o site, muito legal o layout.

----------


## mbyte

no Konqueror os botões vermelhos ficam legal !

----------


## Pedro0278

os botões vermelhos so ficam alinhados numa página diferente da inicial no Internet Explorer... 

No Firefox for Windows e Linux ficam desproporcionais...

No Konqueror também ficam.

No Ópera também. (tenho uma vasta gama de navegadors no pc)

Só o famigerado IE 6.0 exibe bem o conteúdo dos botões vermelhos... de resto tudo bem até agora.

----------


## ruyneto

No firefox no meu linux ta alinhado agora.

falows

----------


## B1SH0P

> No firefox no meu linux ta alinhado agora.
> 
> falows



o meu tb agora tah normal

----------


## sergio

> pronto mais um wiki instalado vamos ver se alguem vai usar...
> http://wiki.under-linux.org


Scorpion, nao estah abrindo o wiki e sim o webmail do Underlinux (horde).

O site para mim ficou blz... realmente ficou mais leve.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eu tirei o wiki do ar por ainda nao ter uma definicao do pra que podemos usar ele...

E tambem ainda nao arrumei ninguem pra administrar o wiki eu nao entendo PN de wiki hehhee

----------


## ruyneto

Minha opnião eh que o wiki serviria para o pessoal postar soluções e elas puderem serem melhoradas por outros usuarios, acho que podia fazer uma enquete pro pessoal votar e ver o que acha do wiki.

falows

----------


## fabricio_

> Minha opnião eh que o wiki serviria para o pessoal postar soluções e elas puderem serem melhoradas por outros usuarios, acho que podia fazer uma enquete pro pessoal votar e ver o que acha do wiki.
> 
> falows


eu axo legal tipo todos os artigos serem postados direto no wiki , pq lah todos podem adicionar algo , editar e talz , ai ao ser adicionado no wiki apareceria uma noticia no site informando sobre esse artigo

a ideia seria criar um banco de informações MTO grande ...  :Smile:  sendo assim facilitando a vida de quem esta procurando 

wiki rox =x  :Big Grin: 

uma outra coisa q eu estava pensando era de ter uma parte pra ver topicos sem respostas ! , sei que no phpbb isso jah tem , mas era soh colocar mais visivel para que ninguem ficasse sem suas respostas XD

----------


## ruyneto

Fabricio essa é uma otima ideia, e o que podia ser tambem era para por scripts ae o pessoal podia arrumar o que esta errado e ate melhorar e nao ficaria tao estatica a coisa.


falows

----------


## B1SH0P

> Fabricio essa é uma otima ideia, e o que podia ser tambem era para por scripts ae o pessoal podia arrumar o que esta errado e ate melhorar e nao ficaria tao estatica a coisa.
> 
> 
> falows



eh issu eh verdade poderia criar uma area p colocar os scripts e td mundo ia analisando e melhorando...ai kda vez q fosse modificado poderia ter uma opção p o cara receber o aviso da mudança no mail

----------


## ruyneto

Por isso essa area de wiki eh melhor pq todos podem colaborar.

falows

----------


## lucianogf

cara...

acho q deveria ser proibido post anonimo...

e eu particularmente nao encontrei algum lugar no fórum pra busca, pois sempre existem tópicos com os mesmos assuntos, sempre existem as mesmas perguntas...

ae tipo, o cara vai no fórum, procura o quer saber, se encontrou a informação desejada bl'z, caso encontrou um tópico, mas nao encontrou solução, reabre o tópico, e caso nao encontre nada abre um tópico novo...

todos os dias vemos as mesmas perguntas...

valew

----------


## Pedro0278

O site ta melhorando...

So falta o scorpion trancar os posts anonimos pra melhorar... as barras vermelhas ja estão aparecendo bem aqui no konqueror e no firefox...

----------


## ruyneto

Eu acho que por isso seria bom o wiki que seria um lugar que psotariamos soluções apenas, e todos os usuarios registrados poderiam ajudar.

falows

----------


## fabricio_

eu me disponho a ajudar na wiki  :Smile:  se colocarem no ar eu ajudo =D 8) 

e sobre os visitantes , tb nao concordo em deixar aberto ... eu pelo menos nao gosto ...  :Frown: 6)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

preciso de admins pro wiki quem sabe mexer com wiki aqui e tem tempo para cuidar dele ???

----------


## lucianogf

> preciso de admins pro wiki quem sabe mexer com wiki aqui e tem tempo para cuidar dele ???


cara..

desculpa a "gnorÂnça"

mas o q eh wiki? :toim: :toim: :toim:

----------


## ruyneto

Scorpion eu nao entendo mto de wiki não, desculpe


falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eh eu preciso de gente que saiba mexer com ele pq se nao que que adianta eu instalar se ninguem sabe mexer ne ???

----------


## MarcusMaciel

testando cache

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Mais uma novidade para aliviar a carga do servidor  :Smile: )) agora apenas usuarios logados veem a pagina com conteudo dinamico usuarios anonymous veem um cache que e feito de 15 em 15 minutos fui OBRIGADO a fazer isso devido ao grande numero de acessos ao site durante a semana espero que entendam.

A ideia nao e forcar ninguem a se cadastrar e estar logadoate pq se todo mundo se cadastrar e ficar logado eu farei um cache de 3 minutos para os usuarios logados.. 

Sorry mais a maquina é muito boa porem preciso de um processador muito melhor e muito mais memoria para fazer as coisas funcionarem...

PS:
temos um pentium 4 3.06Ghz com 1 giga de ram

eu acho essa maquina OTIMA....

----------


## ruyneto

Eu por exemplo acho essa ideia mto boa, ja que eu so entro na pagina quando vo ler algo ou entrar no forum, e quem quiser ver tudo em tempo real eh so se cadastrar, tb acho a maquina boa.

falows

----------


## fabricio_

> preciso de admins pro wiki quem sabe mexer com wiki aqui e tem tempo para cuidar dele ???


nao sei , mas se me ajudar a axar documentos relacionados eu aprendo  :Big Grin: 
tenho tempo livre ( estagiario que nao faz nada rulez !!! ) 
qquer coisa eh soh falar ...

----------


## sergio

> Postado originalmente por scorpion
> 
> preciso de admins pro wiki quem sabe mexer com wiki aqui e tem tempo para cuidar dele ???
> 
> 
> cara..
> 
> desculpa a "gnorÂnça"
> 
> mas o q eh wiki? :toim: :toim: :toim:


http://lyra.soueu.com.br/index.php/Wiki/OQueEUmWiki

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Confirmado depois que eu coloquei o novo sitema de cache no site
o consumo caiu de 99% de uso de CPU para 30% de uso de CPU ou seja 
vou deixar assim heheheheh AMEI isso

o pessoal deslogado vai achar estranho pq mesmo dando reload a hora la embaixo do banner nao muda hehehe so vai mudar de 15 em 15 minutos por causa do cache UHHahuaUHA  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

Bom que bom que o servidor baixou o consumo, agora o pessoal cadastrado tem de cuidar tb pq nao prescisa dar reload a cada 15 segundos.

Falows

PS: Scorpion eu nao recebi e-mail dizendo da atualização desse topico.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

bom voce acabou de enviar e eu recebi por email hheheheh algo estranho occorreu entao  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

Eh agora ta nromal, mas a de antes eu nao tinha recebido, vai saber. ta ok agora

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom para todos que falavam que a gente colocava MUITA INFORMACAO em um fusquinha ta ai a versao ultra compacta da underlinux.

Depois de muita otimizacao estamos com um site MUITO mais rapido que antes... espero que todos gostem das ultimas novidades.

e Continuem nos enviando ideias para que possamos melhorar ainda mais o nosso portal.

Obrigado.

----------


## nozey

Opa scorpion ... sim eu falava que tinha muita informação ... mas com isso eu estava dando uma sugestão.
Pra mim o site tá bem melhor agora, e mais rápido ... não concorda?

Ahh ... já to usando o @underlinux.
Só não sei se devo dizer parabens, ou obrigado.  :Wink:

----------


## Duca

As cores ficaram legais !!! 
O site está bem legal. Parabéns !!!

----------

